# Amphilophus altifrons



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hey guys, now, tell me if this is a long shot, but i was doing some research on Amphilophus altifrons and *** found that they only get 13cm, is this true? could a pair work in a 29g being that they supposedly only get about 5"? thoughts please!


----------



## Tongue33 (Sep 17, 2007)

Could work.. But the last group of Altifrons i seen in person ranged from 5"-6" .

They were in a 210... And they used everybit of that space... However there were I believe 5 of them so....

Persolly it could work I believe.. But I just can't see it.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i know what you mean, it seems weird to keep any Amphilophus spp in a tank so small, which is why i asked.

thanx for the reply!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Ah, but they may not be Amphilophus anymore!!!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

what do you mean dwarfpike?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

A new genus has been proposed for the sand sifting Amphilophus species, since they obviously are not that closely related to devils/midas/trimacs/mayans/ect. The proposed name is _Astatheros_ but who knows if it will stick or not. Even if it doesn't, another one surely will. The smaller sandsifters have needed their own genus for quite some time.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

these guys are going in that genus to? cool.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Yup, all the smaller sandsifting species ... robertsoni, alfari, altifrons, calobrensis, diquis, longimanus, margaritifer, nourissati, rhystisma, rostratus ... maybe one or two am forgetting.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

dam, the only one i knew about was the robertsoni, cool.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh yes, a large and interesting grouping. Most are midsize, I believe robertsoni and nourissati are the only ones larger than 6"-7" ... several are very pretty (ie robertsoni and calobrensis). Central american geo's really. :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

would any of those spp be good in a 29? LOL


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Kinda like firemouths in a 29 ... a pair can sometimes work in it, sometimes not ... one of those iffy won't know until you try ... not counting robertsoni and nourissati, those two deffinately would not work in a 29 gal.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL, they only get a little to big .


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Just a touch ... if I didn't have the room, I'd probably try it just becuase they are such a cool fish, altifrons are pretty as well. You hear just as many stories of a pair working in a 29gal with firemouths as not, and altifrons seem similiar in temperment, though a shade more mellow.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

more mellow then a firemouth???????? really?????????? im probably goin to try it then!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmmm ... how to describe it .. physically about the same level as firemouths with damage, but they don't bluff and pick fights as much from what I've read. Never been able to track them down yet myself, but doesn't seem like anyone has kept them here yet.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Spencer has them in right now , im considering it, though i think my neets may work out OK after all.

so basically they arent as aggressive, but more capable of causing damage (less aggressive more powerful) am i right? i dunno if it is worth trying for me, ill see.


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Firemouts aren't as "meek" as they appear - wait until you see a courting pair - all the tankmates (if any) will be up in the corners in a hurry - even in a 48" 75 gal. . . just my observations anyhow.

Ray


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

they are very aggressive, but the others wont have to be as aggressive to kill them, happened to me, i had a breeding pair (male 6" and female 5"), they tryed to corner things, and did so, until my other fish said screw you and killed them both over night, they are only aggressive until beaten, then they turn into panzies.


----------

